# WASP Uniphoxx ENZO & Toothpick at 25m distance



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cutting toothpick wasn't as easy as I first thought. 
Hit and cut was what I expected. 
Looks like there is also hit and bend option available. 
Snipersling Black Rioter 0,5 (25-13) works great with 8mm steel.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Kalevala said:


> Cutting toothpick wasn't as easy as I first thought.
> Hit and cut was what I expected.
> Looks like there is also hit and bend option available.
> Snipersling Black Rioter 0,5 (25-13) works great with 8mm steel.


Still just a freaking incredible shot. I’ll have to try that taper and see how she does. Although I’m sure toothpicks are out of the question for me at this time 😂. Thanks for sharing here.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Fantastic! There are no limits to perfection!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

amazing shot!! love the slo mo too!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank You very much everyone 🙏👍😎


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Toothpicks the world over fear this man! 🤣

Excellent shooting 👍


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow 🤩 what a shot!!


----------



## Done Deal (Oct 2, 2021)

My thread would state "Hit barn at 25 feet"
Impressive shot!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I cant even see a toothpick at 10
meters and Mr K hits at 25, just a super sharp shooter, BRAVO!
Also looks like that taper and relaxed band length need some serious force to draw and strengh to hold steady.
Vid as always great!
ukj


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> Toothpicks the world over fear this man! 🤣
> 
> Excellent shooting 👍


Thanks Jimmy 🙏👍
Targets like toothpicks are fun to try now and then, but not to use like everyday targets.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow 🤩 what a shot!!


Thank You very much Ibojoe 🤘😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Done Deal said:


> My thread would state "Hit barn at 25 feet"
> Impressive shot!


🤣
Thanks Done Deal 👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ukj said:


> I cant even see a toothpick at 10
> meters and Mr K hits at 25, just a super sharp shooter, BRAVO!
> Also looks like that taper and relaxed band length need some serious force to draw and strengh to hold steady.
> Vid as always great!
> ukj


Thanks ukj 🤘😊
Draw weight is 5kg and my usual 8mm set up is normally about 4,4kg.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Awesome shot! I copied your taper, it's wonderful on Sumeike .50, ty for sharing.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

tool said:


> Awesome shot! I copied your taper, it's wonderful on Sumeike .50, ty for sharing.


Thanks 👍
Nice to hear that 🤘😊


----------

